# next stop - Verdi



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*G. Verdi, uit La forza del destino - Ouverture | Prinsengrachtconcert 2013*

*Het Koninklijk Concertgebouw Orkest, onder leiding van Antonio Pappano speelt 'G. Verdi, uit La forza del destino - Ouverture' tijdens het Prinsengrachtconcert 2013.*

This ouverture is so beatiful and meladic so it goes directly into my heart. Fine performance

youtube comments

*great performance, al fresco !!﻿

What a beautiful setting. Pure enjoyment, auditory & visual!

My son was just there in Amsterdam and missed this! Wow, what a great night! And right there on the canal. How grand. Beautiful music by the world's greatest orchestra. Thanks for posting.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Verdi: La Traviata (Netrebko, Villazón, Hampson)(2006)*

*Conductor - Carlo Rizzi

Violetta - Anna Netrebko
Flora Bervoix - Helene Schneiderman
Annina - Diane Pilcher
Alfredo Germont - Rolando Villazón
Georgio Germont - Thomas Hampson
Gastone de Letorier - Salvatore Cordella
Baron Douphol - Paul Gay
Marchese d'Obigny - Herman Wallen
Doctor Grenvil - Luigi Roni
Giuseppe - Dritan Luca*

Fantastic production on all levels!

Youtube comments

*What a marvelous performance! I particularly appreciate Mr. Villazón's voice.
However, if I admire the way the actors are playing, I'm absolutely not fond of the direction and scenery: why doing it "modern", at all price...﻿

I had enjoyed this beautiful Opera from the greatest Giuseppe Verdi and the master interpretation of Anna Netrebko and Rolando Villazon. I strongly recommend it to the Opera lovers like me......Namaskar﻿

Nice!﻿

Great!!!!!!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*VERDI Requiem. Claudio ABBADO. M. Price, Jessye Norman, J.Carreras, R.Raimondi 1982 rec. by Rosmcal.*

*Festival de Edimburgo 1982, director Claudio Abbado, Orquesta Sinfónica de Londres. Solistas: Margaret Price, Jessye Normn, José Carreras y Ruggero Raimondi*

Magnificent... gigantic! 1984, but quite good sound

youtube comments

*Claudio Abbado was exceptional. He ranks among the greatest, particularly after his brush with death. His Mahler particularly is without parallel in the last 50 years.﻿

If I am being hyper-critical, the chorus does drop a semitone flat during its opening a capella section (4:17-5:49)....*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (complet - ST it-eng-fr-de-esp)*

*Uploaders info (google translated from french)*
*"Melodrama" ("melodrama") in one prologue and three acts by Giuseppe Verdi, created March 12, 1857 at La Fenice in Venice, then in a revised version March 24, 1881 at La Scala in MilanItalian libretto by Francesco Maria Piave (version 1857) and Arrigo Boito (version 1881), based on the play of the same name by Antonio Garcia Gutiérrez (1843)ST: italiano, English, deutsch, french, spanishConducted by Daniele CallegariOrchestra and chorus of the Teatro Regio in ParmaStaged at the Teatro Regio (2010): Giorgio Gallione and Marina BianchiVideo production at the Teatro Regio (live, 23 25 & 28 March 2010): Tiziano ManciniSimon Boccanegra, corsair, then first Doge of Genoa: Leo Nucci (baritone)Jacopo Fiesco, noble Genoese (aka Andrea Grimaldi): Roberto Scandiuzzi (bass)Paolo Albiani, goldsmith genoa and courtier of the Doge Simone Piazzola (baritone)Pietro, a man of the people, then courtier Paolo Pecchioli (bass)Maria Boccanegra, doge's daughter (aka Amelia Grimaldi): Tamar Iveri (soprano)Gabriele Adorno, noble Genoese Francesco Meli (tenor)A captain crossbowmen Luca Casalin (tenor)A maid Amelia Olena Kharachko (mezzo-soprano)Soldiers, sailors, people, senators, courtyard of the Doge, prisoners Chorus of the Teatro Regio in Parma (dir.: Martino Faggiani)*

Great!

youtube comments

*A true Verdian soprano - beautiful voice!

Merci! Magnifique .﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Verdi - I Vespri siciliani (complet - ST it-eng-fr-de-esp)*

*Uploaders info (translated from french )*
*"Grand Opera" in five acts by Giuseppe Verdi, created by French June 13, 1855 at the Opéra de Paris and Italian 26 December 1855 at the Teatro Regio of Parma and Teatro Regio in TurinLibretto in Italian translation by Arnaldo Fusinato the original French libretto by Eugène Scribe and Charles DuveyrierST: italiano, English, deutsch, french, spanishConducted by Massimo ZanettiOrchestra and chorus of the Teatro Regio in ParmaStaged at the Teatro Regio (2010): Pier Luigi PizziChoreography: Roberto Maria PizzutoVideo production (live, 13 & 17 October 2010): Tiziano ManciniGuido di Monforte (Guy de Montfort), governor of Sicily: Leo Nucci (baritone)The Sire de Bethune, a French officer Dario Russo (bass)Count of Vaudemonts, French officer Andrea Mastroni (bass)Arrigo (Henry), a young Sicilian Fabio Armiliato (tenor)Giovanni da Procida (John Procida), physician Sicilian Giacomo Prestia (bass)Duchess Elena (Helen), sister of Frederick of Austria: Daniela Dessi (soprano)Ninetta, the following: Adriana Di Paola (contralto)Danieli, Sicilian: Raoul Eramo (tenor)Tebaldo (Thibault), French soldier Roberto Jachini Virgili (tenor)Roberto (Robert), French soldier, Alessandro Battiato (baritone)Manfredo (Mainfroid), Sicilian: Camillo Facchino (tenor)French soldiers Sicilian people: Chorus of the Teatro Regio in Parma (dir.: Martino Faggiani)*

Fine video, but a little dark pictures.
But also this opera is a grand production, and magnificent performance

youtube comments

*Thank you SO much - really exciting production and great team work by the cast.

Hey! Thanks for this .

Thanks so much for uploading this in such awesome high quality video and audio version!*


----------

